# Pink Mould(?) In Fermenter



## macron1 (19/7/10)

Hi All!

This is my first post in a long time on account of not having brewed for a while, mostly as the place i had been living did not have any air con and it was too hot in summer, so i got out the habit... 


Anyway, on inspecting on of my disused fermenters i was surprised to see a bright pink growth (i think it was mold...) on the base of the fermenter. I think what has happened was there was some residual moisture in the fermenter from when i last brewed (water from clean up, i always used to thoroughly clean the fermenters after use), or else the moisture has just accumulated somehow over the course of a few (6?) months, providing a medium for growth. 


What i would like to know is, has anyone else has seen something like this, and what use i can hope to get out of the fermenter now? Like, would it still be good to use??? 


When i noticed the pink scum, i gave it a good clean and poured some of that brewcraft steriliser in as well. There was not much of an odor other than the usual fermenter smell, not really sure what has happened as i usually wash(ed) the fermenters after use with sterilising solution.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scruffy (19/7/10)

Reddish or pink molds are usually species of Fusarium. Air borne. Mostly harmless. Treat like you would any bacteria. (it's not actually a 'mold' as such...)

Happy brewing!


----------



## macron1 (19/7/10)

Scruffy said:


> Reddish or pink molds are usually species of Fusarium. Air borne. Mostly harmless. Treat like you would any bacteria. (it's not actually a 'mold' as such...)
> 
> Happy brewing!



Thanks for the fast reply! 

Just one question, you say to treat like any other bacteria... is there a particular treatment for bacteria used in brewing, or do you just mean this generally? As in, give it a good clean/disinfecting? 

Thanks again


----------



## Scruffy (19/7/10)

My routine is to thoroughly wash with Sodium Percarbonate (you can buy unscented, unbranded Napisan or Oxyclean from your favourite boutique)...
Then before use, Sanitize with Starsan (available from the sponsors).
When it becomes a chore - give up brewing.


----------



## Wolfy (19/7/10)

If it was me - after you cleaned it - I'd also give it a good dose of bleach (about 20ml of cheap 3% unscented bleach and 30ml white vinegar in 10L water), leave it for about 20mins and it should be well disinfected.

Edit, after the bleach wash, either let it air-dry or rinse a few times.


----------



## Pennywise (19/7/10)

And do not mix bleach and vinegar straight together, do the bleach/water mix, then add vinegar


----------



## rendo (19/7/10)

Here Here guys.....I'd do this:

1) A napisan wash & soak for 2-3 days (sodium perc)
2) Hot HOT rinse or two
3) A bleach/vinegar soak for 24 hours
4) hot HOT rinse or two 

She'll be as good as new!

rendo





Homebrewer79 said:


> And do not mix bleach and vinegar straight together, do the bleach/water mix, then add vinegar


----------



## DU99 (19/7/10)

Buy a new fermeter..use old one for bulk priming after cleaning


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/7/10)

I have had these stains on various plastics that i use for brewing...

I have NEVER been able to completly remove the stain, after cleaning with just about everything known to man...It seems to stain and that it..

I would keep using it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## brettprevans (19/7/10)

DU99 said:


> Buy a new fermeter..use old one for bulk priming after cleaning


slightly OT

whats the reasoning here? so he doesnt ferment in a possibly infected fermentor? but its still ok to bulk prime in a possibly infected fermentor and pass on the infection? absolutely no sense.

back OT

clean it like suggested above and youll be fine. or if you like brewing funky brews (lambics etc) retire that fermentor to brwewing those sorts of beers. Ive had infections, brewed funk etc and then just cleaned with bleach, vinager, PBW etc and they have come out fine.


----------



## brettprevans (19/7/10)

DU99 said:


> I DID SAY CLEAN/SANT


ok you said to use for bulk prioming after cleaning. it still doesnt make sense to say that it should be religated to bulk priming. either way its coming into contact with the beer. either your saying its safe to use on for making beer or its not.

anyways Macron, I think you've got your answer.


----------



## macron1 (21/7/10)

thanks for all the tips people!


----------



## bcp (21/7/10)

Interesting, i'm in melbourne and i got exactly the same thing at the same time, and i've never seen it before. 

One variety of fusarium resulted in 100,000 deaths in russia last century when it infected flour because they left the wheat unharvested over winter due to the war. :icon_drool2: 
http://www.fao.org/docrep/x5036e/x5036E07.HTM

Another variety is used for to produce food. 

But hopefully it's one of the harmless species, which are the majority.


----------

